# Official Announcement of Discovery HD



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check it out!

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/020416/162487_1.html

Everyone write Charlie Ergan and let him know you want Discovery HD!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Beat me to it, Scott!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just good timing on my part, I had it posted within a few seconds of it being put online at Yahoo.

Somedays I can be fast.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've already sent the e-mail to Echostar. I encourage everyone to do the same even if you don't have an HDTV. Someday you might have one.

Send it now: [email protected]


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *I've already sent the e-mail to Echostar. I encourage everyone to do the same even if you don't have an HDTV. Someday you might have one.
> 
> Send it now: [email protected] *


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Whoops! Sorry about that. Yes, DirecTV should also get contacted. Call their toll free number or go directly to this page:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.jsp


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It has been rumored for awhile now that all of DirecTV's HDTV channels are moving off of 119 to 110 (which means you will need a C Kit)

DirecTV has been saying that they will be adding more HDTV soon, so one could expect that they would offer Discovery at launch.

However I still believe that we should all make our voices heard.

Here is the address for writing to DirecTV

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.jsp

Email today!


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Just curious - how many standard definition channels will have to be sacraficed to provide this one HD? Those who are concerned about PQ today and don't have HD may not look forward to this development.

I don't yet have HD capability. Since it seems the various standards are still emerging, I'll be on the HD sidelines for a while.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Lyngsat, an entire transponder is used for each HDTV channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For best results 1HD channel is used per TP, but they might be able to squeeze 2 in.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just got a response from E* about Discovery HD. I'm impressed. They got back to me in less than a day. Here is what they said:
---------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your email. 

Dish Network does indeed realize the value of this programming.
Unfortunately, we are not able to comment if we will be carrying this programming at this time. 

We do value your interest in this channel and will forward your request to the appropriate department. 

Executive Offices 

EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope E* and D* get it, yet another stab into cable in terms of HD.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

A full uncompressed (by Dish) HDTV channel takes up about as much room as 6½ "standard def" video channels. At one point Dish had one HD channel and 2 or 3 SD channels on one TP. So you could just barely sqeeze in 2 HD channels into a single transponder with a little compression with current technology in use.

See ya
Tony


----------

